#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE 2017 Preparation | Guide | Exam | Discussion Zone >  >  JEE Advanced 2018 Exam Details

## akki343

JEE Advanced is conducted for candidates who wish to get admitted in IITs to pursue undergraduate engineering and architectural courses. 

JEE Advanced exam is one of the toughest exams in India. Candidates must prepare well for the exams.

Checkout the preparation tips to crack JEE Advanced exam from here- JEE Advanced Preparation.

JEE Advanced exam consists of two test papers: Paper-1 and Paper-2. Both the papers consists of three sections: Physics, Chemistry and Mathematics.

For admission to undergraduate architectural courses, candidates have to appear in JEE Advanced Architecture Aptitude Test.

AAT exam consists of three sections: Mathematics, Aptitude Test & Drawing Test. Total of 82 objective type questions will be asked which carries 390 marks.





  Similar Threads: JEE Advanced Registration Process for 2018 JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT BHU Reporting Details JEE- Advanced 2016 IIT Bombay Reporting Details JEE Advanced 2013 exam date & exam details

----------

